# To those that say silverfox is all talk....



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I give you the 13lb bomb of doom! Well it was really a bomb, I knew it was coming but the cigars were a shock...as was the wodden travel humi. So anyway onto the pics!

the package









my bomb disposal robot wanting none of it









woden travel humi:









the sticks:









oh ya and the humi itself... 









The smokes:
a "P" 68...perdomo perhaps? idk
2 taboo twists
a dpg blue
12 or so diablos

shawn does not mess around!

thank you so much shawn. please smack his RG for me.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

nice looking box there...diablos??? are taboos really that good? haven't had either of those yet


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I like the robot


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work, Shawn. :tu


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Very Nice Shawn...impressive:tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice, the Diablos are good smokes.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Way ta go grasshopper:tu:tu


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice hit Shawn :tu



[OT] Loki said:


> a "P" 68...perdomo perhaps? idk


Padilla Series '68, very tasty :tu


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

boy those diablos are tasty numbers, enjoy em. nice hit

stearns


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats a really nice humidor.....Not to mention some nice sticks:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Who the hell said he was all talk?:chk


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

AD720 said:


> Who the hell said he was all talk?:chk


 I think I said it once......oops my bad :tu


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang! I don't think there is a bomb shelter strong enough to withstand a hit from SilverFox. Awesome smack down there. :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I blame the FOG from the North, Old Sailor trained a killer. It's all OS's fault plan and simple. 



Another great hit by The Legend.



Kevin, enjoy the smokes and the humi. You now own a piece of CS lore.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ucubed said:


> are taboos really that good?


*YES*

*Way to be, Fox! :tu*


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

What a hit! Great humidor too. :tu


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to go Shawn, I knew Kev was getting hit and its still nice to see :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

tjblades said:


> What a hit! Great humidor too. :tu


I had exactly the same humi, my first one.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Insane hit, Mr. Shawn. :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

One hell of a hit Shawn !!! Great Job Pal!
That Humi is Sharp looking!


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

heh.. :chk


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Outstanding hit Fox!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Now that's got to be one of the best bombs I've ever seen. GREAT JOB!


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------

